# [portage] pb mask sur mon dernier emerge world [resolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Je viens de lancer un "emerge world" après un "emerge --sync".

```
ataualpa ben # emerge  -av world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-portage/udept" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-portage/udept-0.5.99.0.2.95-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Paul Varner <fuzzyray@gentoo.org> (14 Dec 2008)

# Dead upstream, masked for removal in ~30 to 60 days.

- app-portage/udept-0.5.99.0.2.95 (masked by: package.mask)

- app-portage/udept-0.5.96.2 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/qt-webkit:4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-sound/amarok-2.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])
```

J'ai donc ajouté les lignes suivante à /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
## update 12/01/09 ##

app-portage/udept

x11-libs/qt-webkit:4
```

Je relance un "emerge world" mais nouveau pb

```
ataualpa ben # emerge world

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-portage/udept" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-portage/udept-0.5.99.0.2.95-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Paul Varner <fuzzyray@gentoo.org> (14 Dec 2008)

# Dead upstream, masked for removal in ~30 to 60 days.

- app-portage/udept-0.5.99.0.2.95 (masked by: package.mask)

- app-portage/udept-0.5.96.2 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.1:4.1[-kdeprefix]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.3-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.2-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-sound/amarok-2.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])
```

je recommence 

```
echo ">=kde-base/kdelibs-4.1:4.1[-kdeprefix]" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Je relance un "emerge world" mais ça marche toujours pas :

```
ataualpa ben # emerge world

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-portage/udept" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-portage/udept-0.5.99.0.2.95-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Paul Varner <fuzzyray@gentoo.org> (14 Dec 2008)

# Dead upstream, masked for removal in ~30 to 60 days.

- app-portage/udept-0.5.99.0.2.95 (masked by: package.mask)

- app-portage/udept-0.5.96.2 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.1.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.1.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-sound/amarok-2.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])
```

plasma maintenant ????

Là je demande conseil  !

Je n'utilise pas à ce jour KDE4 mais toujours le 3 faute de wiki pour savoir comment passer de l'un à l'autre.

Je penseque le pb viens de là puisque je veux utiliser amarok de plus le paquet udep apparaît toujours...Last edited by BENJI on Fri Jan 16, 2009 9:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tarpman

Il paraît que l'auteur de udept a disparu: alors ce paquet ne va plus être disponible.  Tu devrais l'enlever de ta système.  Si tu ne sais pas comment le remplacer (je ne sais pas que fait udept) posez-nous tes questions.

Pour amarok: amarok-1.90 et amarok-2.0 (toutes versions ~arch) ont besoin de KDE 4.  Assure-toi que tu n'as aucun amarok dans ton package.keywords; ou, si tu veux la version 1.4x la plus récente, mets comme ça:

```
media-sound/amarok:0
```

Si tu ne vas pas installer amarok-1.90 ni amarok-2.0, tu ne devrais non plus avoir besoin de qt:4.

----------

## titoucha

Tu as quelle version de kde installé?

----------

## BENJI

J'ai kde 3.5.9

et j'ai un bien media-sound/amarok dans mon fichier package.keywords !

Comment supprimer udep ?

Comment passer à kde 4 (j'ai un celeron 1,3 ghz j'ai peur qu'il ne suive pas au niveau ressource)

----------

## Mickael

Salut pour supprimer udept c'est pas bien compliqué : emerge -C udept

----------

## BENJI

oui ça je m'en doutais.

Ma question (pas clair je l'admets) porte sur les conséquences qu'il faut craindre !

Sinon je remets mes précédente question :

J'ai kde 3.5.9

et j'ai un bien media-sound/amarok dans mon fichier package.keywords !

Comment passer à kde 4 (j'ai un celeron 1,3 ghz j'ai peur qu'il ne suive pas au niveau ressource)

----------

## titoucha

Si tu désires savoir quel programme dépend de udept 

```
equery d udept
```

----------

## BENJI

ça ne renvoie aucun résultat.

...

ça sert à rien donc je dégomme et on verra.

Sinon pour mon soucis d'amarok que me conseillez vous ?

Retirer amarok de mon package.keywords ou migrer vers le nouveau kde 4.1 (si oui avez-vous un guide à jour que je peux suivre)

----------

## ppg

Il y a bien un guide, mais dolphin refusait de compiler chez moi (version 4.1.2 et 4.1.3) car il lui manquait un header dans /usr/include, je crois que le bug a été signalé, mais je crois pas qu'il ait été corigé. Pour que ça marche je suis allé chercher le header sur le site de KDE, et je l'ai copié dans /usr/include/ et à mon avis cette méthode craind un max, mais ça marche. (L'autre solution plus propre aurait été de refaire l'ebuild de la libkonq pour qu'il installe le header manquant, mais j'ai pas eu le temps).

Sinon le guide pour KDE 4.1 c'est :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

Sinon, KDE 4.2 sort bientôt,en théorie, je pense que ça vaut plus le coup que tu attendes qu'il sorte pour envisager de migrer vers KDE 4.x vu que certains bugs devraient être corrigés.

En plus, il manque encore beaucoup de possibilités et d'applis de KDE 3.5 pour l'instant (K3B, koffice, …)

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour ce conseil avisé... je vais donc attendre kde 4.2.

J'ai donc dégomé udept et mis media-sound/amarok:0 dans mon /etc/portage/package.keywords.

L'emerge world est en cours mais il y a du grabuge j'ai l'impression...

Je laisse tourner les compilations (j'en suis à mon deuxième skipfirst) mais il semblerait que k9copy soit aussi en souffrance (sûrement pour les mêmes raisons que amarock) et d'autre paquets.

 :Rolling Eyes:  bref un peu de patience (reste 124 paquets) et je reposte !

----------

## BENJI

C'est très curieux.

J'ai lancé un emerge -av world avant hier.

120 paquet environ à mettre à jour.

Celui-ci a planté sur un paquet ddcxinfo-knoppix.

J'ai donc fait un emerge --resume --skipfirst world qui a été jusque son terme.

Quand il a eu fini j'ai relancé un emerge -av world pensant que seul le paquet ddcxinfo-knoppix apparaîtrait dans la liste.

Mais, il m'a de nouveau relancé une installation des 120 paquets précédent et de nouveau bloqué sur ddcxinfo-knoppix

Cette fois-ci j'ai fait juste un emerge --skipfirst world et ça compile toujours. Il ne reste plus que 6 paquets.

J'envisage donc de refaire ensuite un emerge world mais ma crainte est qu'il relance l'installation des 120 paquets...

Mais pourquoi a t-il fait ça ? est-ce à cause de l'option --resume ?

----------

## Gaby

```
emerge -av world
```

Cette commande demande à emerge de réinstallé le world donc rien d'étonnant à ce qu'il te sorte les mêmes paquets à chaque fois.

Tu ne chercherais pas à faire plutôt un update de ton world :

```
emerge -uDNav world
```

Après pour le paquet qui bloque aucune idée

----------

## BENJI

Si bien vue, j'ai oublié le u !

Tout ce temps perdu !

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## tarpman

ouch  :Sad: 

----------

## BENJI

Je te le fais pas dire !

Au moins je suis pas près de l'oublier la prochaine fois !

 :Laughing: 

----------

